
Peter Thiel to Donate $1.25M in Support of Donald Trump - anotherhacker
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/technology/peter-thiel-donald-j-trump.html?_r=0
======
anotherhacker
Is this a problem for the Y Combinator Brand?

I remember when Brendan Eich was forced to resign as CEO of Mozilla because he
donated $1000 to a campaign to block gay marriage.

Paul Graham has called Peter "eccentric, but earnest." but now he is actively
supporting Trump with a great deal of money - many times more than what
Brendan Eich gave.

Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12097606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12097606)

[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/785792413797199872](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/785792413797199872)

"Paul Graham: SOPA Supporting Companies No Longer Allowed At YC Demo Day"

[https://techcrunch.com/2011/12/22/paul-graham-sopa-
supportin...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/12/22/paul-graham-sopa-supporting-
companies-no-longer-allowed-at-yc-demo-day/)

------
archagon
Given the blatantly fascist, racist, sexist, and anti-democratic rhetoric
coming from the Trump camp in recent months — to the point where I'm
genuinely, for the first time, fearing a violent and horrifying end to this
election — powerful people like Thiel should be raked over the coals for their
behavior. These people are willing to nuke the government just for the chance
to grab a bit of power for themselves. I find it shameful and disgusting.

Yes, chastising people for their political beliefs is a slippery slope. I
understand that. But this rule can only hold in a moderate political
environment. When a candidate stands before violent, cheering crowds and
promises to tear up the constitution, the people propping him up need to be
held fully and publicly accountable.

